
Pointer Overflow Checking - ndesaulniers
http://blog.regehr.org/archives/1395
======
unwind
The first example memcpy() code is semi-broken since it uses an int-type
iterator variable which is compared against a size_t-type length. This would
generate warnings from most compilers (signed vs unsigned) and is generally a
bad idea, the iterator should of course have been size_t too.

Also there could have been more const, but that's almost always true. :)

